# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Rode vlekken op ogen blijven terugkeren

## Evelyne100

Hallo,

Een tweetal maand geleden had ik een bacteriële ooginfectie. Net zoals vorige keer, 3 jaar geleden, heeft dit toch wel eventjes aangesleept. Ik had de indruk dat mijn voorgeschreven druppels en zalf wel werkten, maat toch bleven er rode vlekken op mijn rechteroog terugkomen. Sinds een 3-tal weken is dit nu nog zo 1x per week. Je zou kunnen zeggen dat dat van vermoeidheid ofzo is, maar ik had dit vroeger nooit. Ik let er hard op, omdat ik lenzen draag. Ik ben toen ook terug naar de oogarts geweest, maar die begreep het ook niet echt. Hij denkt een soort allergische reactie, maar is natuurlijk niet zeker. De afgelopen weken was het meestal na een uurtje terug weg, maar nu heb ik het al sinds gisterenavond en het lijkt niet weg te gaan.
Als ik een afspraak maak met de oogarts, moet ik altijd minstens anderhalve week wachten, waardoor ik op dat moment natuurlijk altijd spierwitte ogen heb...
Ik maak me hier echt zorgen over, want over enkele maanden trouwen we en het is geen optie om mijn bril dan te moeten opzetten :Frown: . Heeft er iemand raad?

Groetjes,

Evelyne

----------


## Nora

Je zou misschien een foto van jezelf kunnen maken als je rode vlekken hebt op je oog. Dan kun je die meenemen naar de oogarts, want idd als je ergens last van hebt heb je dat vaak niet als je bij de arts bent.

----------


## Evelyne100

Dat ben ik nu idd beginnen doen!
En ik denk dat ik ondertussen de boosdoener ook gevonden heb. Ik gebruikte namelijk dezelfde oog make-up opnieuw, waar de bacterie wrs in zit!
Alles nu weggedaan dus:-)

----------


## Freek v A

En hoe is het nu afgelopen? Heeft u geen last meer van de rode vlekken?

----------

